
Interactive Digital Filter Design (1999) - shawn
http://www-users.cs.york.ac.uk/~fisher/mkfilter/
======
shawn
This is `mkfilter` referenced from Trevor Blackwell's XAnalogTV project:
[https://github.com/GalliumOS/xscreensaver/blob/634aa34553f96...](https://github.com/GalliumOS/xscreensaver/blob/634aa34553f964c1f42d12fc6acbd213fe5d9229/hacks/analogtv.c#L831-L845)

The way that new software was released in 1999 was so interesting that I
decided to submit it for contrast.

